# Ravel's home



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

This is a link to a tour of Ravel's home outside Paris. I've been wanting to go to France to see it and soak up the atmosphere. Now that I cannot travel easily, I wondered about a video tour. I found this on youtube, and wanted to share. Enjoy!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Check this one too:


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

Nice! Thank you! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thanks QG. I stumbled across some Ravel home/museum visitor comments, one of which is most informative...a 1963 visit.

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/ShowUserR...Montfort_l_Amaury_Yvelines_Ile_de_France.html

For those interested, Montfort l'Amaury is 18 miles west of Versailles, so the Ravel home might be possible to include on a daytrip. Limited hours, apparently phone to book.


----------

